# Fuck Digihitch! STP4life



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 4, 2006)

I am so sick of those bitchass moderators on Digihitch. I cant believe there rules & overall bullshit. I am unsure what took me so long to find this site but I am so glad I did. Finally I can be with people who actually go out & do shit & dont just sit at home in there boxers moderating a website that is supposed to be about anything but rules. 

Happy Rails

KO

Post edited by: highwayman, at: 2006/11/05 17:11


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 24, 2006)

what kind of rules did they have that kept pissing you off? just curious, i like digihitch, but ive never participated in the forums.


----------



## dirty_feet (Dec 24, 2006)

Viva la Revolution!


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 20, 2012)

digihitch still not up, it was a different scene than this though i think this site is better too.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Mar 20, 2012)

When the hell is it going to be up again? I feel like digihitch has been offline for a month.


----------

